# Sand Finish....



## SlimPickins

So, I was told by a guy recently that it's impossible to match an old sand finish that's been painted a bunch (ie, plaster repair, etc)

I think I may have found a way around this (if indeed it's true that it's "impossible"..), we'll have to wait and see until it's dry and prepped, and what it looks like after paint though.

IF you're willing to talk about your "trade secrets", what do you guys do when you encounter a sand finish? Skim the whole thing and start over? Patch it? I don't have any of these coming up, just curious.


----------



## Checkers

Pshaw. Just buy the appropriate sized sand and mix it with mud, roll it on, and you're good to go.


----------



## SlimPickins

Checkers said:


> Pshaw. Just buy the appropriate sized sand and mix it with mud, roll it on, and you're good to go.


No NO NO!

That doesn't work. Too much paint over old, and the new sand sticks out like bee gees.

I'll give you a hint though....styrofoam and fiberglass Now, if I could get it without the fiberglass shards:yes: You can do stuff to it that you just can't do with sand:thumbsup:


----------



## Checkers

SlimPickins said:


> No NO NO!
> 
> That doesn't work. Too much paint over old, and the new sand sticks out like bee gees.
> 
> I'll give you a hint though....styrofoam and fiberglass Now, if I could get it without the fiberglass shards:yes: You can do stuff to it that you just can't do with sand:thumbsup:



You must be speaking of the best mud ever, the might ULTRA-FILL!


----------



## chris

Checkers said:


> You must be speaking of the best mud ever, the might ULTRA-FILL!


 go with a smaller grain at first as the grain will get bigger with mud then paint applied. Try to keep patching as little as possiblle and sand the edges of patch thorough. Roll a much biugger section when texturing to help blend. The grain of sand will almost double in size when done


----------



## SlimPickins

chris said:


> go with a smaller grain at first as the grain will get bigger with mud then paint applied. Try to keep patching as little as possiblle and sand the edges of patch thorough. Roll a much biugger section when texturing to help blend. The grain of sand will almost double in size when done


Sounds like you've done a bit of this Chris? That sounds like a good technique. I always use a sponge sander on the edges, and then, just to be thorough wet sponge to blend for seamless transitions.

Yesterday, I used Ultra-fill to try and match a sand finish in an area where I believe it will be acceptable to experiment (do to the overall ugliness, homeowner efforts everywhere, cost, etc). It took some working over, but I think it's going to fly....and you can sand the styrofoam to bring it down:yes: I may have to look into grinding my own styrofoam:laughing::no:


----------



## eastex1963

I patched some stuff like that a few years ago. Went to a big box store and got an aggregate that mixes with the paint. Matched perfect.


----------



## Bazookaguy

Hey slim, Ive encountered those oddball textures before around here. theres an old mansion district around here w/ a lot of those types of textures. they were built back in the thirties & forties. a lot of funky trowel textures also. I usually talk them into an overlay, show them some samples of some more modern type textures. and tell them the labor involved to save the existing walls or ceilings w/ that type of texture, especially when its a painted surface. I also offer to just go smooth also. they usually take that option. just a suggestion.


----------



## SlimPickins

Bazookaguy said:


> Hey slim, Ive encountered those oddball textures before around here. theres an old mansion district around here w/ a lot of those types of textures. they were built back in the thirties & forties. a lot of funky trowel textures also. I usually talk them into an overlay, show them some samples of some more modern type textures. and tell them the labor involved to save the existing walls or ceilings w/ that type of texture, especially when its a painted surface. I also offer to just go smooth also. they usually take that option. just a suggestion.


Yeah, generally we do a skim and retexture too, but now that I've found this new method I'm thinking patching isn't so bad (of course, it doesn't make me as much money, but when someone is sold on sticking with what they have I can say "yeah, I can match that"). So far this new "trick" looks pretty damn good, and it's way more adjustable than a sand-anything.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazookaguy

SlimPickins said:


> Yeah, generally we do a skim and retexture too, but now that I've found this new method I'm thinking patching isn't so bad (of course, it doesn't make me as much money, but when someone is sold on sticking with what they have I can say "yeah, I can match that"). So far this new "trick" looks pretty damn good, and it's way more adjustable than a sand-anything.:thumbsup:


I can see what your saying going with that route. but patching anything sucks imo. the durabond delaminates due to the painted surface, prepping the area before you can even start mudding (major mess!) and then hope to god it all matches when your finished. but you probably know more than I do w/ that type of finish work. sometimes you can make a little extra cash when you give your clients other options though.


----------



## SlimPickins

Bazookaguy said:


> I can see what your saying going with that route. but patching anything sucks imo. the durabond delaminates due to the painted surface, prepping the area before you can even start mudding (major mess!) and then hope to god it all matches when your finished. but you probably know more than I do w/ that type of finish work. sometimes you can make a little extra cash when you give your clients other options though.


You can get around hot mud delamination if you add adhesive. I wind up doing quite a bit of tie-in work during remodels. As often as I can I shoot for new rock, but it doesn't always work out that way.

As for making more money, I'm not all that into it. :jester::whistling2::laughing:


----------

